# went to restock my table top today



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

tell me what you think guys. im still new at this so i just go to the casa and pick sticks out.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

I think I am very very jealous! 
Nice stash!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

For being new you are smoking some mighty fine cigars bro! Oh and welcome to Puff full of people full of it, Naw full of the best people America has to offer!!


----------



## keithisreal (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice....and welcome


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Those sticks are all crap. My mailbox is where all crap should be mailed to die. If you send them my way I promise to not tell anyone that you were talked into buying such obvious counterfeits. PM for my address for disposal purposes only.


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> Those sticks are all crap. My mailbox is where all crap should be mailed to die. If you send them my way I promise to not tell anyone that you were talked into buying such obvious counterfeits. PM for my address for disposal purposes only.


 :rofl::rotfl:

ill get right on that lol


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

nice looking smokes


----------



## Hoghunter (Mar 28, 2011)

nice looking stash!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Ummmmmm, new sgt? I think you have a crate full of sticks I would love to have.

Great looking sticks. Enjoy them, please, if not for you than do it for me.


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> tell me what you think guys. im still new at this so i just go to the casa and pick sticks out.


Josh, when I tried that H. Upmann EL 09 it took me back 20 years to when I first found the pleasure of a cigar! Damn nice trip! :smile: You've also chosen some very nice roommates for Mr. Upmann!


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

tpharkman said:


> Those sticks are all crap. My mailbox is where all crap should be mailed to die. If you send them my way I promise to not tell anyone that you were talked into buying such obvious counterfeits. PM for my address for disposal purposes only.


Hahaha, very well done.....


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

dav0 said:


> Josh, when I tried that H. Upmann EL 09 it took me back 20 years to when I first found the pleasure of a cigar! Damn nice trip! :smile: You've also chosen some very nice roommates for Mr. Upmann!


The EL 09 is by far my fav cigar I have had. That and the cohiba magico which Ienjoyed more than the BHK


----------



## Kypt (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice! :dude:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Great looking stash, but I'm not a big fan of the Punch marca.


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Lookin very good and tasty!


----------



## rvan84 (Mar 17, 2011)

I would say those are some good looking sticks. Welcome to Puff. The people on here are absolutely amazing.


----------



## tjun2107 (Jun 18, 2011)

Im going to need a bigger humidor and a 2nd job to keep up with the rest of the noobs around here...


----------

